# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

These shots are from back in April. Yesterday I went back to the site and saw a few nice fat capsules.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful! That third pic deserves an award!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic shots, well done


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the Cyp. foliage, as well as the flowers.


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2006)

Great pictures. Thanks Zach


----------



## lienluu (Jun 10, 2006)

So awesome. I wish I had access to wild Cyps. I guess if i got my lazy butt into gear and got my driver's license, I could drive out to see some!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 10, 2006)

lienluu said:


> So awesome. I wish I had access to wild Cyps. I guess if i got my lazy butt into gear and got my driver's license, I could drive out to see some!



They aren't too terribly hard to find... I stumbled across these one day last spring when I was out running.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

gorgeous pics!


----------



## Wogga (Jun 23, 2006)

out of curiosity - what are the protection laws like regarding the collection of wild orchids?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2006)

Wogga said:


> out of curiosity - what are the protection laws like regarding the collection of wild orchids?



Don't do it. It's against the law.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 23, 2006)

Wogga said:


> out of curiosity - what are the protection laws like regarding the collection of wild orchids?


I don't know if it's against the law for all species, but if I saw someone collecting plants from the populations I monitor and they refused to stop at a verbal warning, I'd get physical. I would be illegal to collect the pictured plants.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 23, 2006)

To add to that, wild collection usually just results in the death of the plant.


----------



## Marco (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool, Great pics Zach!

Thanks


----------



## Wogga (Jun 24, 2006)

good to know. every answer breeds 2 new questions, right?

1. where can i get some american-native cyps?

2. i do some photography - anyone know where/when to find these guys in bloom in the wild for photography purposes?

thanks for the other answer - does that mean i can do a citizen's arrest if i see someone collecting?

/Drop the orchid, and noone gets hurt!!!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 24, 2006)

orchids limited has some cyps, or so they did last i checked. They have really good quality plants and they're very nice.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2006)

Wogga said:


> good to know. every answer breeds 2 new questions, right?
> 
> 1. where can i get some american-native cyps?
> 
> ...



There are plenty of places. Off the top of my head:
http://www.uslink.net/~scl/
http://www.vtladyslipper.com/
http://www.phytesia.com/browse.php?rub=1&sub=3

Please be sure to purchase from a reputable vendor. Virtually all I have seen on eBay are wild collected.

I photographed populations in Williamsburg, VA, and in Linden, VA. The Linden site would be closer to you. Ask around locally, first. They aren't too terribly hard to find.

And finally, thank you for asking about where to get lab propogated Cyps instead of just going out and digging. It's nice seeing good stewardship.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

Right on, man. I already spend a bunch of money and time on orchids anyway - whats it going to hurt to pay for a native growing species. just because i can poach it, doesnt mean i should. 

i appreciate the help, and if i ever get any pictures, ill be sure to post anything worthy of showing. 
aside from national capital OS, which i only just joined, i wouldnt know who to ask where to find them. any ideas?

(you guys are great to put up with my incessant questions, by the way - thank you)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2006)

Wogga said:


> i appreciate the help, and if i ever get any pictures, ill be sure to post anything worthy of showing.
> aside from national capital OS, which i only just joined, i wouldnt know who to ask where to find them. any ideas?



I do a bit of native orchid photography (if you call using a Cannon Poweshot A400 'photography'). Some small versions of my photos can be found here: http://runnerzach.googlepages.com. I still have to add Cyp. kentuckiense, Malaxis unifolia, and Isotria medeoloides. I'll try to do it tonight, but I'm lazy.

In the immediate DC area, you'll be able to find C. acaule and C. parviflorum var. pubescens. C. acaule is obscenely easy to find... Pine woods. I've probably seen 300+ in the last few months. C. parviflorum var. pubescens will be a bit harder. The orchid society will be a good start. Don't be surprised if people 'feel you out' before divulging any locations. Us native orchid enthusiasts are very, very protective. The site in Linden, Va, is probably about 1 hour, 15 mins from you. If you want directions, let me know sometime.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, i can understand the hesitation to talk about locations. *shrug* im not in any kind of rush. i like hiking and rock climbing and all sorts of outdoor stuff as well, so i just find it neat that i can combine that stuff with orchidophilia.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2006)

Wogga said:


> orchidophilia


I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to live within 5 miles of any elementary schools.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to live within 5 miles of any elementary schools.



No, no, you're wrong. It's within 5 miles of any orchid nursery!


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah... when i moved out to hollywood, i had to go door to door telling everyone i was an orchidarast.

'whats an orchidarast, colin?'

shut the __ up, donnie


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

So i went out to this nice little spot on the potomac river about 20 minutes from the house to see if i could find any native orchids (and if not, i atleast enjoy walking around the woods in the rain!). no luck, but there were some good times to be had, and i actually allowed myself to be photographed (it doesnt happen often) - so now you will know the looks of the crazy orchid guy when you see him (me) walking down the street.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2006)

The natives are in a bit of a blooming lull for a few weeks. May find some foliage, though.


----------

